# Figured this fit, comments, ideas anyone?



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 6, 2002)

Kiddies,
 I saw this and was going to put it elsewhere on the site, but it is worthy of the Kenpo Technical Disscusion Forum. Any advice, council, or ideas you all may have are welcom.

Kenpo is versatile enough to be used against many species. For instance, the variety of defenses against bear hugs would come in handy against Grizzlies, Polar, or whatever you run into. And at the upper levels, we are specificallyu trained to deal with attacks by common barn animals.
For instance:

Sheep Defense #1: Against a charging sheep attack. Sidestepping by placing the right food behind the left, you dodge the sheep's charging attack, swinging your right arm up and around to bring a hammerfist to the back of the sheep's head. Follow with a left front kick to the jaw, and then a right reverse leg sweep to both of the left legs, if possible. Cover out, grab scissors, and shear. 

Plunging Cow: Against whatever sort of horn attack a cow can mount. Step forward at a 45 degree angle, stepping left and parrying the cow's right horn with a right chop block. Do NOT strike the head. Cow skulls are hard. Follow with a lunging front kick to the udder (also known as the "milking strike", and then vault onto the cow's back. Use the cowbell-strap as a sleeper hold. When the cow loses consciousness, roll off the cow to one side, then tip.

Multiple Barnyard Defense: Against a surrounding attack by a horse, two chickens, and a pig.


			Horse
                                 Chicken   You    Chicken
			 Pig

You are, of course, facing the horse. As the pig makes its move (it always will), flow towards the chicken on the right, doing a left-handed finger-rake to the horse's nostrils and a simultaneous spinning right hook kick to the pig. With your free right hand scoop up the chicken, keeping your spinning momentum to throw it at the other chicken as a distraction. Rolling across the pig's back, use your free legs and perform a double crescent kick to whatever part of the horse you can reach. Upon landing, bonk the chickens' heads together, grab them, and drive the two beaks into the base of the pig's skull. Throwing both chickens at the horse, do a somersault between the horse's legs, roll out on one side, and leap over the horse, grabbing the mane as you fly across and using it as a takedown.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Kiddies,
> I saw this and was going to put it elsewhere on the site, but it is worthy of the Kenpo Technical Disscusion Forum. Any advice, council, or ideas you all may have are welcom.
> ...



Um, I'm at a loss for words.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2002)

Heh.  This one brought a chuckle....  Then I started thinking...animal defences....hmmm...

Dog attacks are pretty common.  We often read about pitbull attacks for example.  How would one defend against it?

Obviously the best defense is a large distance and closed door, but if your in a 1-on-1 situation with an angry Rottweiller, what do you do?  Wheres the week spots, where -dont- you hit? etc.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 7, 2002)

When my kenpo instructor went to Russia on a Systema trip, they did some dog attack training. He has since gone out and bought a Rottie so it made me wonder if any of it worked.


:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 7, 2002)

My only thoughts to the dog attacks are the eyes, and the throat. If it comes down to life or death between you and the dog you do whatever you have to to survive. Most of the attacks I've seen on t.v. or on some type of show they usually start on one of the arms and move to other areas from there. I just thought well if a dog is on my left arm then my right arm is free to strike the throat or thumb the eye. I could be wrong actually I've been wrong many times before but that is just something that I have seen. Just a couple of pennies to throw in.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## headkick (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Heh.  This one brought a chuckle....  Then I started thinking...animal defences....hmmm...
> 
> ...



Watch "There's Something About Mary".  Quality dog attack scene.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

R


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by headkick _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



so was the window peeping scene! looked like two rotten apples in a tube sock!


----------



## donald (Sep 26, 2002)

I once had a dojo mate who I am told began his training to defend against "wild dogs". He did alot of cross country biking as I recall, and apparently had more than enough run ins with unfriendly critters.
Salute in Christ,  :asian:


----------



## practiceisnotperfect (Oct 2, 2002)

A trained attack dog can only be beat buy a gunshot to the head or if they are choked out by thier own chain. They are extremely aggressive and strikes to the head or even eye striking isn't effective. This is my opinion but I have had encounters with mean dogs


----------



## D.Cobb (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Kiddies,
> I saw this and was going to put it elsewhere on the site, but it is worthy of the Kenpo Technical Disscusion Forum. Any advice, council, or ideas you all may have are welcom.
> ...




Dude,this post is already here on the humor forum. I know coz I posted it.
It's still funny though.
--Dave


----------



## Angus (Oct 14, 2002)

...All I have to say is: "Only in Montana."


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 14, 2002)

Do you find the nicest people, biggest skies, many many cows and yes, our govenor is dumber then yours


----------



## gravity (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey,

This tread reminds me of a video I saw some time ago. It was about this kyokushin Karate practitioner who was training to fight a bear.  

The documentary also shows other kyokushin practioners training and all. The climax of the show was this guy's actual fight with this gigantic bear, he was kicking and punching this beast (suppose to be the ultimate test for his abilities).
I've got to say that was one of the most tripped things I've ever seen in my life.........really bizzare. I think it was recorded in the 70's ....go figure

-LATER-


----------

